# Triple8Sol's Official Gear List



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This blog post is a placeholder for me to keep a running list of gear I've had experience with. Helps me to keep track and also forms the foundation for my opinions. Almost all of the gear is/was personally owned and the rest are/were owned by someone in the crew or a long-term loaner. Despite what some YouTuber clowns out there might try and say, two runs on a demo day in the wrong conditions/terrain doesn't provide a sufficient basis for review/comparison.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

*BOARDS*

2023 Amplid Surfari 156
2023 Amplid Souly Grail 156
2022 Gnu x Airblaster Gremlin 155
2022 K2 Excavator 154
2022 Rome Ravine Select 155
2022 Salomon Dancehaul Pro 152
2022 Salomon Dancehaul 152
2022 Telos Ranquet 156
2022 Telos Back/Slash 153
------------------------------------------------
2021 Capita Spring Break Slush Slasher 147
2021 Korua Cafe Racer 156
2021 LibTech Orca 153
2021 LibTech Quiver Killer 154
2021 LibTech Retro Ripper 156
2021 Moonchild Space Racer 159
2021 Season Eqpt Nexus 155
------------------------------------------------
2020 Bakery Shinto 154
2020 Bataleon Surfer 159
2020 Capita Spring Break Slush Slasher 147
2020 Death Label Drifter 158
2020 Elevated Red Tail Hawk 5'1"
2020 Elevated Surfcraft Goldfish 4'10"
2020 Jones Ultra Mind Expander 154
2020 Korua Tranny Finder + 157
2020 Korua Pencil 159
2020 Offshore Snowshapes Fugu 153
2020 Ride Superpig M 151
2020 United Shapes Cadet 156
2020 Yes Y 154
------------------------------------------------
2019 Arbor Cask 145
2019 Arbor Clovis 159
2019 Capita Kazu 154
2019 Capita Kazu 157
2019 Capita Spring Break Asym Twin 154
2019 Capita Spring Break Asym Twin 156
2019 Capita Spring Break Slush Slasher 147
2019 DC HR 155
2019 Dupraz D1 5'5"
2019 DWD Brewster 157
2019 Elevated Red Tail Hawk 5'1"
2019 Elevated Surfcraft Goldfish 4'10"
2019 Gnu x Airblaster SPAM 157
2019 Hightide Draft Dodger 154
2019 Hightide Grease Gun 158
2019 Jones Mind Expander 154
2019 Jones Storm Chaser 152
2019 LibTech MC Wayfinder 153
2019 LibTech Orca 153
2019 LibTech RNF 159
2019 LibTech Rocket 161.5
2019 LibTech JL Short Fat 147
2019 Niche Pyre 150
2019 Nidecker Snowsurf Donuts 158
2019 Nidecker Snowsurf Mosquito 148
2019 Offshore Snowshapes Cabin Fever 154
2019 Offshore Snowshapes Sea Biscuit 147
2019 Offshore Snowshapes Snurfs Up 157
2019 United Shapes Cadet 156
2019 United Shapes Horizon 155
2019 United Shapes Spring Release Pioneer 156
2019 United Shapes Voyager 153
2019 Yes 420 PH 154
------------------------------------------------
2018 Arbor Terrapin 145
2018 Capita Kazu 154
2018 Capita Navigator 158
2018 Capita Spring Break Asym Twin 152
2018 Capita Spring Break Asym Twin 154
2018 Capita Spring Break Catamaran 166
2018 Capita Spring Break Nighthawk 167
2018 Capita Spring Break Mini Tree Hunter 151
2018 Capita Spring Break Slush Slasher 143
2018 Capita Spring Break Slush Slasher 147
2018 Capita Spring Break Slush Slasher 151
2018 D-Day Aloha 156
2018 D-Day Panda 156
2018 Deus Ex Machina Pike 156
2018 Deus Ex Machina Tizona 162
2018 Gentemstick Drifter 155
2018 Gnu x Airblaster SPAM 157
2019 Hightide Draft Dodger 154
2019 Hightide Hippie Slasher 153
2019 Hightide Hippie Slasher 156
2018 Jones Lone Wolf 168
2018 Jones Mind Expander 154
2018 Jones Mind Expander 158
2018 Jones Storm Chaser 147
2018 K2 Simple Pleasures 156
2018 Lib x Lost Mayhem Short Fat 146
2018 Marhar Woodsman 145
2018 Nidecker Mellow 155
2018 Nitro Quiver Cannon 173
2018 Nitro Quiver Treehugger 149
2018 Nitro Quiver Pow 154
2018 Nitro Quiver Squash 153
2018 Nitro Quiver Squash 159
2018 Rossignol XV Sushi 145
2018 Smokin Pillow Monster 159
2018 Snoplanks Asym Fish 166
2018 Snoplanks Model A 158
2018 Snoplanks Shogun 163
2018 United Shapes Covert Splitboard 161
2018 United Shapes Orbit 157
2018 United Shapes Pioneer 156
2018 United Shapes Voyager 153
2018 Yes 420 145
2018 Yes Optimistic 154
2018 Yes Optimistic 157
------------------------------------------------
2017 Bataleon Camel Toe 153
2017 Capita Kazu 154
2017 Capita Kazu 157
2017 Capita Spring Break Asym Twin 156
2017 Capita Spring Break Slush Slasher 143
2017 Capita Spring Break Treehunter 161
2017 DWD Pow Reaper 156
2017 Endeavor Archetype 158
2017 Endeavor Scout 156
2017 Gentemstick Rocket Fish 145
2017 Jones Storm Chaser 142
2017 K2 Cool Bean 138
2017 K2 Cool Bean 150
2017 K2 Party Platter 150
2017 Korua Apollo 156
2017 Korua Tranny Finder 152
2017 Korua Tranny Finder 157
2017 Korua Stealth 156
2017 Korua Puzzle 161
2017 Lib x Lost Mayhem Short Fat 146
2017 LibTech Coho 146
2017 LibTech Mayhem Rocket 157.5
2017 Marhar Lumberjack 152
2017 Nitro Quiver Pow 154
2017 Nitro Quiver Treehugger 149
2017 Never Summer Maverix 157
2017 Never Summer Proto Type Two 154
2017 Never Summer Swift 152
2017 Never Summer Twenty Five 158
2017 Never Summer Twenty Five 160
2017 Ride Warpig S 148
2017 Snoplanks Snofin 152
2017 United Shapes Cadet 156
2017 United Shapes Deep Reach 159
2017 United Shapes Orbit 151
2017 Weston Japow 159
2017 Yes 420 152
2017 Yes Optimistic 151
2017 Yes Optimistic 154
------------------------------------------------
2016 Arbor Cosa Nostra 156
2016 Capita Black Snowboard of Death 156
2016 Capita Spring Break Slush Slasher 151
2016 D-Day Deathcard 160
2016 Flow Darwin 153
2016 Gnu Swallow Tail Carver 157
2016 Hightide Hippy Slasher 154
2016 K2 Carve Air 150
2016 K2 Cool Bean 144
2016 Lib x Lost Mayhem Rocket 157
2016 Never Summer Swift 157
2016 Never Summer West 159
2016 Rome Powder Division ST x Snurfer 148
2016 Yes 20/20 Powderhull 150
------------------------------------------------
2015 Jones Hovercraft 156
2015 LibTech TRS HP XC2 159
2015 LibTech Jamie Lynn C3 157
2015 Never Summer Snowtrooper Brother in Arms 159
2015 Never Summer Ripsaw 159
------------------------------------------------
2014 TJ Brand Retro Fish 146
2014 Jones Hovercraft 156
2014 Never Summer Proto HD 157
2014 Never Summer Cobra 158
2014 Never Summer Prospector Splitboard 160
------------------------------------------------
2013 Gnu Space Case C2PBTX 154
2013 Never Summer Cobra Brother in Arms 158
2013 Salomon Powder Snake 160
2013 Slash Paxson 157
2012 Gnu Rider's Choice C2PBTX 157.5
------------------------------------------------
2011 Bataleon Evil Twin 157
2011 Bataleon Jam 157
2011 Bataleon Jam 160
2011 K2 Gyrator 162
2011 Never Summer Heritage 158
2011 Never Summer Raptor 159
----------------------------------
2010 Bataleon Airobic 155
2010 Bataleon Evil Twin 154
2010 Bataleon Goliath 157
2010 Bataleon Omni 159
2010 Bataleon Undisputed 161
2010 Gnu Rider's Choice BTX 157.5
2010 LibTech Phoenix Lando BTX 160
2010 Never Summer Evo-R 158
2010 Never Summer Heritage-R 158
2010 Never Summer SL-R 158
2010 Nitro Team Gullwing 159
--------------------------------------
2009 Bataleon Airobic
2009 Bataleon Evil Twin
2009 Bataleon Fun Kink
2009 Bataleon Goliath
2009 Bataleon Jam
2009 Bataleon Riot
2009 Bataleon Undisputed
2009 Gnu Rider's Choice BTX
2009 LibTech T.Rice BTX
----------------------------------
2008 Arbor Coda
2008 Arbor Element
2008 Arbor Mystic
2008 Bataleon Riot
2008 Gnu Rider's Choice MTX
2008 LibTech T.Rice MTX
2008 LibTech TRS BTX
----------------------------------
2007 Arbor Element
2007 Arbor Mystic
2007 Gnu Rider's Choice MTX
2007 LibTech Skate Banana
2007 LibTech Jamie Lynn
2007 LibTech TRS MTX
2007 Ride No.4
2006 Ride Decade
2005 Ride Timeless
2004 Ride Fuel
2003 LibTech Tear Yea
2003 O-Sin Fishtail 168

*Gear dates back further but anything older isn't really relevant...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

*BINDINGS*

2023 Union Atlas Pro
2023 Union Atlas
2022 Union Atlas
2022 Union Team Strata
2021 Union Team Strata
2020 Union Team Strata
------------------------------------------------
2019 Now Pilot
2019 Union Progress FC
2019 Union Strata
------------------------------------------------
2018 Union Falcor
2018 Union Butt Snorkelers
2018 Union Expedition
2018 Union Superforce
2018 Union Joint
2018 Rome Katana
------------------------------------------------
2017 Rome D.O.D.
2017 Union Asymbol
2017 Union SuperPro
2017 Union T.Rice
2017 Union Ultra
2017 Union Yawgoons
2017 Bent Metal Transfer
2017 Burton Cartel
2017 Burton Malavita Wing
------------------------------------------------
2016 Burton Genesis X
2015 Burton Diode
2015 Now Drive
2014 Burton Genesis
2014 Burton Genesis TT
2014 Now Drive
2013 Now IPO
2013 Salomon District
2013 Salomon Hologram
------------------------------------------------
2012 Rome 390 Boss
2012 K2 Formula
2011 K2 Formula
2011 Flux DMCC
2011 Flux TT30
2010 Flux Feedback
2010 Flux Super Titan
2009 Rome 390
2009 Rome Targa
2009 Ride CAD
2009 Ride NRC
2009 Union Force
2008 Rome 390
2008 Salomon Relay
2007 Union Force Asadachi DLX
2006 Burton Cartel

*Gear dates back further but anything older isn't really relevant...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

*BOOTS*

2022 Adidas Acerra 3ST ADV
2021 Adidas Acerra 3ST ADV
2020 Adidas Acerra 3ST ADV
2018 Adidas Acerra ADV
2016 Flow Talon
2014 Flow Hylite
2013 New Balance x 686 580
2012 Burton Ion
2011 Burton Imperial
2010 K2 T1 DB
2009 DC Status
2007 Salomon F22
2005 Salomon F

*Gear dates back further but anything older isn't really relevant...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

*Women's Gear through Osmosis*

Boards:
2022 Jones Stratos 146
2022 Salomon Dancehaul 142
2021 Elevated Surfcraft Minni Fish 4'6"
2019 Burton Stick Shift 142
2019 Endeavor Archetype 146
2019 Jones Mind Expander 142
2019 Niche Ember 140
2018 Gnu Free Spirit 143
2018 Never Summer Instagator 138
2018 Ride Warpig XS 142
2018 United Shapes Cadet 144
2018 Nitro Drop 146
2018 Salomon Pillow Talk 145
2017 Gnu Klassy 145
2017 K2 Wildheart 141
2017 Never Summer Aura 146
2017 United Shapes Cadet 144
2015 Burton Day Trader 145
2015 Gnu Ladies Choice 145
2014 Never Summer Infinity 142
2012 Bataleon FeelBetter 146
2011 Bataleon Violenza 145
2009 Bataleon Violenza 145
2008 Roxy Ally MTX 147

Bindings:
2022 Burton Lexa X
2022 Union Team Legacy
2021 Union Legacy
2021 Now Brigada
2020 Union Uninvited
2019 Now Vetta
2017 Union Legacy
2017 Union Trilogy
2017 Burton Lexa
2015 Nitro Lynx
2014 Burton Lexa
2012 Rome Shift
2010 Flow Muse


----------

